# Not a box mod



## Alex (18/3/15)

http://phimods.com/produit/revolt/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Informative 1


----------



## VapeSnow (18/3/15)

This look insane.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (18/3/15)

Looks like it takes a very small battery, so not ADV.


----------



## VapeSnow (18/3/15)

zadiac said:


> Looks like it takes a very small battery, so not ADV.


Just carry more with you. I always have 4 in my car

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (18/3/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Just carry more with you. I always have 4 in my car



I would rather carry a 26650 bottom feed mod (which I'm designing at the moment) with me. I can carry my 100W Sigelei in my pocket, so I can carry a 26650 bf mod as well and that'll give me 2 or 3 15ml bottle refills per battery (depending on the battery). That's what I'm working towards. This little thing will not work for me....lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (18/3/15)

Looks awesome,according to the specs it uses a 18350 battery and is a hybrid unit. Only 90mm total length,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (18/3/15)

That is stunning! The positive of the looks out way the negative of the small battery...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991 (18/3/15)

525€ nope nothing here derp derp derpedy derp


----------



## ConradS (18/3/15)

Like the look, but might get one arrested at airport security? Looks a bit like a flintlock pistol?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Puff&Pass (18/3/15)

Alex said:


> View attachment 23227
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very very very cool, a def winner in my books.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

